# Images of Spain



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

As some may have been seen, I've been adding pics of different cities and towns in Spain to an online album so people can have a look at some of the areas they are moving to.

So far there is:

Altea, Cadiz, Cordoba, Gandia, Granada, Huescar, Javea, Lugo, Noia, Oliva, Pontevedra, Santiago De Compostella, Sevilla & Valencia but I am adding to it all the time.

Coming soon updated pics of Oliva, plus Pego, Pedregeur & Denia

Just click my screen name, and choose home page


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> As some may have been seen, I've been adding pics of different cities and towns in Spain to an online album so people can have a look at some of the areas they are moving to.
> 
> So far there is:
> 
> ...


We have some great photos of Nerja area on our pbase if you would like to link to them. Here is the address Keith Hutchinson's Photo Galleries at pbase.com just click on the Nerja photo and it will take you to the photos.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Burriana Babs said:


> We have some great photos of Nerja area on our pbase if you would like to link to them. Here is the address Keith Hutchinson's Photo Galleries at pbase.com just click on the Nerja photo and it will take you to the photos.


I'm just off away for a few days but will certainly have a look and do so when I get back, thanks


----------



## ALANKAR (Dec 14, 2008)

*living in spain*

Dear stravsy,

I found your depth knowledge of spain by seeing the names of the places and believe that you can guide me in one way or the other.Iam an INDIAN person and looking for job in spain like,in a travel agency,bars,farm house,estate agents,wineries.iam fluent in ENGLISH.good in SPANISH.A little bit of RUSSIAN is i know.can you suggest me some agency or some company who can send me seasonal or temporary permit.even if there is someone or you who can assist me iam ready to shell some money.thanks again

alankar rattan


----------



## lucylox (Feb 11, 2009)

wow your album is brilliant stravsy...im loving the alhambra photos.definitely my favourite out of all of them


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Siurana catalonia*

A couple of links to photos of a place I went to on holiday last year, Siurana; a beautiful area in Catalonia. It's an area where many go rock climbing, but it's too hot in the summer so the campsite we stayed at for example was almost empty. Quite near the sea too.
Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://skalada.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/elcargol-2.jpg

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://www.ojodigital.com/foro/attachments/urbanas-pueblos-y-ciudades/2863d1174327283-siurana-siuranaod.jpg


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Bilbao*

Here are a couple of photos of the Guggenheim museum in Bilbao, which I've seen on countless occasions (from the outside usually) as all my in laws live in Bilbao. The first shows the best view from the the other side of the river.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/Guggenheim_museum_Bilbao.jpg
However people usually see this view as this is where the entrance is. 
Archivo:The Guggenheim Bilbao in Spain 02-2005 001.jpg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
As you can see it's well worth while crossing the river, possibly by the Calatrava bridge, to get the other view.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Loads of photos here of many different regions of Spain and also castles in different parts of the country. First there's a bit of info about each region and then a selection of photos.
Hope you enjoy them!
ESPAÑA EN DOS CLICK - Página web de Escúzar


----------

